# Good chocolate brownie recipe needed



## holden (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi

The recipe my boss wants me to use for chocolate brownies is really boring and prone to not rise at all; does anyone else have any good alternatives? Thanks for suggestions, 
Ben.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

1500g sugar
410g glucose or corn syrup
580g shortening
10g salt
30g milk powder

Blend all of the above together

9 eggs

Add in 1 by 1

130ml water

blend in water to mix

1000g pastry flour
160g cocoa powder

Sift together and mix in on med - low speed

Optionals: Chopped walnuts and/or chocolate chunks
Bake in preheated 190C or 375F for 30-35mins

Icing

170ml water
170g glucose or corn syrup
195g shortening

Bring all of the above to a boil

870g icing sugar
150g cocoa powder

Transfter liquid to mixing bowl, add sugar and cocoa. Mix on med speed for 2mins.

Glaze brownies immediatly before icing sets and hardens. Top with nuts and/or chocolate shavings is optional. 

Yeilds roughly 60pc from 1 large baking tray.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Holden
this recipe make 4 sheet pans...its nice and moist
7 # brown sugar
8 # sugar
7 1/2 # butter
1 # cocoa - SIFTED
4# melted chocolate
7 1/2 # cake flour - SIFTED 
3 qt eggs
5 # nuts / optional
beat butter & sugars till light "10 min" slowly add your eggs then your melted chocolate. SIFT DRY and add to butter mix..scrape sides well and mix well. add to pans and bake at 350 for 30 min plus till knife comes out almost clean.when baking the brownies will rise...when they are finished they will flatten out...hope this helps* DONT FORGET TO SIFT THE CAKE FLOUR*

pat


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

For those (including myself) who prefer brownies made w/ melted chocolate, rather than cocoa powder:

6 oz. (170 g.) Swiss dark chocolate, coarsely chopped
6 oz. (170 g.) bitter chocolate, coarsely chopped
6 oz. (170 g.) butter, softened
¾ cup (150 g) white granulated sugar
¾ cup (110 g) packed, dark brown sugar
3 large eggs
75 ml Grand Marnier
5 ml pure vanilla extract
zest of small orange
(approx.) 140 g. cake flour, sieved
good pinch of salt
about 140 g. coarsely broken nuts

Melt chocolates; cool until tepid. Cream butter & sugars. Beat in eggs, individually. Add next three ingredients. Mixture will look slightly curdled. Beat in cooled chocolate. Stir in flour & salt; using spatula, stir in the nuts.

Baked in foil-lined pan at 350° F. for 25-30 minutes. Do not overbake!

Cool brownies in pan on wire grid. Lift out of pan by ends of foil; invert onto platter; carefully peel off the foil; re-invert and cut into serving pieces.


----------

